# Have You Seen This E-mail?



## oldman (Aug 25, 2014)

*    I REPORT, YOU DECIDE.*
*                                             The Buffet Rule*


We must support this...pass it on and let’s see if these people understand what people pressure is all about.


Salary of retired US Presidents . . . . . . . . . .. . $180,000 FOR LIFE

Salary of House/Senate members . . . . . . . . $174,000 FOR LIFE This is stupid

Salary of Speaker of the House . . . . . . . . . . $223,500 FOR LIFE This is really stupid

Salary of Majority/Minority Leaders . . . . . . . . $193,400 FOR LIFE Ditto last line

Average Salary of a teacher . . . . . . . . . . . . . .. $40,065

Average Salary of a deployed Soldier . . . . . .. . $38,000

I think we found where the cuts should be made! If you agree pass it on, I just did.

Warren Buffet, in a recent interview with CNBC, offers one of the best quotes about the debt ceiling:

"I could end the deficit in 5 minutes," he told CNBC. "You just pass a law that says that anytime there is a deficit of more than 3% of GDP, all sitting members of Congress are ineligible for re-election.

The 26th amendment (granting the right to vote for 18 year-olds) took only 3 months & 8 days to be ratified! Why? Simple! The people demanded it. That was in 1971 - before computers, e-mail, cell phones, etc.

Of the 27 amendments to the Constitution, seven (7) took one (1) year or less to become the law of the land - all because of public pressure.

Warren Buffet is asking each addressee to forward this email to a minimum of twenty people on their address list; in turn ask each of those to do likewise.

In three days, most people in The United States of America will have the message. This is one idea that really should be passed around.

Congressional Reform Act of 2014

1. No Tenure / No Pension.

A Congressman/woman collects a salary while in office and receives no pay when they're out of office.

2. Congress (past, present & future) participates in Social Security.

All funds in the Congressional retirement fund move to the Social Security system immediately. All future funds flow into the Social Security system, and Congress participates with the American people. It may not be used for any other purpose.

3. Congress can purchase their own retirement plan, just as all Americans do.

4. Congress will no longer vote themselves a pay raise. Congressional pay will rise by the lower of CPI or 3%.

5. Congress loses their current health care system and participates in the same health care system as the American people.

6. Congress must equally abide by all laws they impose on the American people.

7. All contracts with past and present Congressmen/women are void effective 12/1/14. The American people did not make this contract with Congressmen/women.

Congress made all these contracts for themselves. Serving in Congress is an honor, not a career. The Founding Fathers envisioned citizen legislators, so ours should serve their term(s), then go home and back to work.

If each person contacts a minimum of twenty people then it will only take three days for most people (in the U.S.) to receive the message. Don't you think it's time?

THIS IS HOW YOU FIX CONGRESS!

If you agree, pass it on. If not, delete.

You are one of my 20+.  Please keep it going, and thanks


----------



## Justme (Aug 25, 2014)

I am surprised retired presidents get so little.


----------



## JustBonee (Aug 25, 2014)

*"You are one of my 20+. Please keep it going, and thanks"  ....  *TROUBLE! 


I NEVER open,  or pass on Forwarded email ever . .. whatever the content might be.  

... good chance you are getting/passing around a virus or worse.


----------



## Davey Jones (Aug 25, 2014)

Warren Buffet, in a recent interview with CNBC, offers one of the best quotes
	
 about the debt ceiling:

"I could end the deficit in 5 minutes,"



Ya sure he could,if he thinks that much about it why doesnt he run for Congress,he's got the money to "buy" a seat in Congress.


----------



## Bullie76 (Aug 25, 2014)

I hate these pass it on emails. Some even say.....'if you do not pass it on then you must not be a true American' or something similar. I get these from educated 'friends' who must think they are going to have bad luck if they don't pass it on. I usually don't read them and send it on to trash.


----------



## Justme (Aug 25, 2014)

I would NEVER pass on an e-mail, or do anything else I was told to do in that sort of way!


----------



## MrJim (Aug 25, 2014)

Bonnie said:


> *"You are one of my 20+. Please keep it going, and thanks"  ....  *TROUBLE!
> 
> 
> I NEVER open,  or pass on Forwarded email ever . .. whatever the content might be.
> ...



You can't get a computer virus from just opening up or forwarding an email. There has to be some link that if you click on it & open up some malicious website etc may install a virus or malware, but just opening, reading &/or forwarding an email will not install or pass along any kind of bug.

There has to be some type of action like taken, like something clicked on, to either open a webpage or install some kind of file on your hard drive.

If you're suspicious of an email, just don't click on any links in it & delete it.


----------



## Falcon (Aug 25, 2014)

I only pass them on to former friends to annoy them; those who voted the wrong way.


----------



## MrJim (Aug 25, 2014)

Bullie76 said:


> I hate these pass it on emails. Some even say.....'if you do not pass it on then you must not be a true American' or something similar. I get these from educated 'friends' who must think they are going to have bad luck if they don't pass it on. I usually don't read them and send it on to trash.





			
				Justme said:
			
		

> I would NEVER pass on an e-mail, or do anything else I was told to do in that sort of way!



Even if it's something you strongly agree with?

Most (all) of the "pass it along" emails I've gotten, have been rightwing crap about kicking foreigners out of the country, or demanding that only English be allowed to be spoken or some other such paranoid, flag-waving nonsense.

But this Buffet thing is an idea I could get behind. I am going to copy/paste it into an email to my friend who's always sending me those rightwing chain emails AND repost it in another forum.

Thanks to oldman for posting it.


----------



## Michael. (Aug 25, 2014)

I checked this out on 'Snopes'

In July 2011, discussion about raising the debt ceiling heated up as the August 2nd deadline for resolving the issue and avoiding a shutdown of the federal government loomed. 
(Had the matter not been resolved, as of that date the U.S. would have been unable to fund its various programs and other expenditures.) 

Opinions about what should be done were sought from various quarters as news organizations struggled to keep up with the battle waging in Congress and behind closed doors. 

Business magnate Warren Buffett waded in with his opinion on the matter in an early-morning 7 July 2011 CNBC interview conducted by Becky Quick. 
It was during that exchange that the Oracle of Omaha made his now famous statement about rendering ineligible for re-election all sitting members of Congress whenever the deficit exceeded 3% of gross domestic product. 

So yes, it's true that one of the most respected businessmen of modern times did indeed voice the quote now widely ascribed to him in various e-mailed forwards, 
although his remark was more in the nature of a wry commentary on the workings of Congress than a serious proposal for tackling the budget deficit. 

*The rest of the lengthier e-mail in circulation has nothing to do with Warren Buffett.*

Read more at http://www.snopes.com/politics/quotes/buffett.asp#6Fy7wi60P0vvzxrT.99


----------



## MrJim (Aug 25, 2014)

I think the only thing that renders it "not serious", is the notion that Congress would ever allow it into law, even though it would be perfectly constitutional AND it would very likely work.


----------



## WhatInThe (Aug 25, 2014)

There is some important information there but be aware of form letters and emails. You think you get junk mail now?


----------



## SifuPhil (Aug 25, 2014)

Good find, Michael.

I rarely get these pass-along emails anymore, but if I get something that truly strikes a chord then I pass it along. 

Can't hurt.


----------

